# painting Purge



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

im just getting started on a CSM army and decided I liked The Purge. but now im stuck so if anyone else has a Purge army could you please tell me the paint scheme for them. thanks


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't have a Purge army, but I'm sure we can figure out the color scheme without too much trouble.

Here's how I'd break it down, in extremely simple terms.

-Prime the model black.
-Highlight the armour with an extreme-edge highlight of Codex Grey, and then hit the most raised points you've highlighted with Fortress Grey. 
-Water down some Snakebite Leather. A lot. Wash it into the recesses, so the paint pools there. That will give you the brownish glow that the illustration has in the crevasses.
-Basecoat the green areas Orkhide Shade. 
-Give the green areas a layer of Knarloc Green.
-Give the green areas an extreme edge highlight of Gretchin Green.
-Wash the green areas with varying amounts and mixes of Ogryn Flesh, Thraka Green, and Devlan Mud to get that suitably Nurglesque appearance-- the Purged are worshippers of Nurgle, judging by the markings on their armour!
-Pick out the spots that are going to be black on the green surfaces, and paint 'em black. The burned edges on the green areas of the armor can be lightly drybrushed black. 
-If you want, the Mark of Nurgle is very easy to freehand-- it's just three small circles. If they're not perfect, that's actually better-- it has a more organic look if they're slightly uneven and wonky!
-Pick out the helmet lens with Blood Red, and paint the horns Bleached Bone.

Here's a more complex take on it.

-Prime the model black.
-Layer the black areas with a 50/50 mix of Codex Grey and Chaos Black.
-Give the edges a highlight of pure Codex Grey.
-Figure out where you want the light to be hitting the model. Pick out those points on the black areas with Fortress Grey.
-Line the recesses around the armour's trim with Scorched Brown. Highlight that with 50/50 Bleached Bone and Snakebite Leather.

-Basecoat the green areas with Orkhide Shade.
-Give them a layer of 75/25 Dark Angels Green and Knarloc Green.
-Next, feather a layer of Snot Green on.
-Follow that with a very thin layer of 50/50 Snot Green and Camo Green.
-Wash the green areas with varying mixes and amounts of Ogryn Flesh, Thraka Green, and Devlan Mud for that Nurglesque appearance.

-Pick out the plague icons with black, and highlight them with Codex Grey and Fortress Grey. 
-Paint the areas that are burned on the green armour with Chaos Black. Then, give that a layer of Scorched Brown, leaving some black showing. Highlight that with a very subtle highlight of Snakebite Leather. 
-Paint the helmet lens Scab Red. Highlight that with Blood Red, and then put a dot of Skull White in the back corner of each lens. 
-Basecoat the horns with Scorched Brown, and blend it up through Snakebite Leather, Bleached Bone, and then to pure white on the very tips of the horns.


I hope one of those helps!


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

ya thanks alot.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not a CSM player, but I painted some Purge marines for a friend.
.Prime Black
.Paint green areas with Catachen Green
.Paint silvers with Boltgun Metal
This is very simple(about 20-30min per model), but will have your models at a tabletop quality and ready for games.:mrgreen:


----------

